# Victoria Secret Bras



## MindySue (Aug 8, 2007)

Im looking to buy a few good bras before I go to college, (sexy too!) and I want to hear you girls opinions on VS bras..are they good quality for the money? (I've never bought one before..because theyre too expensive for my cheap taste haha)

Which are your favorites?

Im looking at these ones..like them a lot!


----------



## Saje (Aug 8, 2007)

I Love VS Lingerie and Swim suits. I have a bunch.

I dont really have a favorite but I love the support they give and to me, Yes, they are worth the money.


----------



## Dreama (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a few of the IPEX Full Coverage Bras and they are awesome! They're so comfortable and definately worth the money. I hate to spend a lot of money on things like that, but when it comes to being comfortable - I'd spend all the money in the world.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 8, 2007)

I own one, but with all the moving I've done, I've lost it. I love it so much that I have torn apart like 20 boxes to find that thing.

Before I bought one I thought people were crazy for wasting their money on them. Then my bf made me try on one of hers. HAHAHA! The next week I was out buying one of my own. I love the fact that it can hold my D cups up all day.


----------



## MindySue (Aug 8, 2007)

which one is it kat?


----------



## KatJ (Aug 8, 2007)

I dont remember. Sorry. Let me go to the website and see if I can pick it out.

*Off to go look at some beautiful women...


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 8, 2007)

i love vs bras! i've been using them for years now.

before i had a baby i was a full b cup... and got to wear all of the sexy push up bras and stuff, and they give you amazing cleavage... and make you look awesome.

since i had a baby, i'm a d cup... not that i'm complaining, but there is absolutely no way i can wear a push up bra anymore. i have to wear the full coverage bras, and they're not as sexy as the other bras imo. lol!

mindy, you'll love vs bras. once i found vs, i became obsessed. for the first month of me ever wearing a vs bra, i kept feeling myself up... because it is an amazing feeling that i was never used to. such comfort, but still sexy. i love them.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe the Ipex? That may be it. I really wish I could find it, for my sake and yours!


----------



## MindySue (Aug 8, 2007)

haha..yes!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 8, 2007)

I have never worn one, but they look really nice


----------



## Saje (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh and I also wanted to add that I used to hate underwire until VS. They make theirs so comfortable.





Honestly you can never go wrong. They make selection so easy whether it be online or at the store.


----------



## MindySue (Aug 8, 2007)

i love the idea of the first one..it's reversable so i dont mind paying 45..cause it's like getting two bras in one!

too bad it's on backorder..blah..ill have to search the store, which i DONT like doing cause the girls who work there are all bimbo snobs who follow you around

the only thing that freaked me out was they felt so damn padded.


----------



## Gleam84 (Aug 8, 2007)

I own two bras from VS. Both are push up bras (the last pic of your choices). I agree VS bras are kind of expensive, but I think they're worth the money. The quality is really good and they give me a very nice cleavage, but are comfortable too. I'd love to get more of them!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I have quite a few VS bras...watch out, they're addictive! lol.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 8, 2007)

Yup--go for Victoria Secret Bras and while you are there match your thongs, underwear or whatever with them. You can catch a sale and they are really reasonable. The do seem a little expensive but wash and wear like crazy. Ya get what ya pay for. I like the 3 on the pic cause it wears really well with tee-shirts and 2 because it is soooooo feminine.


----------



## MindySue (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks!! im dying to buy some now..

any companies that compare to VS?


----------



## katnahat (Aug 8, 2007)

I love VS bras. I don't wear anything else. They're the absolute best and totally worth the money.

I have three (beige, white, black) of the one below. It's the IPEX Demi from the Body by Victoria Collection. It's very comfortable and invisible under tops. They are lightly lined. So there is not padded feel.






The two below are the Secret Embrace from the Angels Collection. I have these as well. They are soo light and comfortable. You almost don't know you have it on. These are also invisible under tops. This type has a "push up" padding in the lower area of the cups. There isn't any "fat" padding in these. Keep in mind these must be hand washed and air dryed due to the type of material they are made of.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think VS bras are the worst. The sizes are too small and the material is cheap.


----------



## ivette (Aug 8, 2007)

i've never bought VS bra's, so i can't say whether their good or not, but the bras look really nice(and sexy too)


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 8, 2007)

i never cared for the full coverage ones.

i love there push up bras. i have 2 and oh my god my boobs look so awsome when i wear them!

i'd say get some sexy ones and non-sexy ones (cause when its like 8am and you have to go to class in the middle of the semester, the last thing you think of is being sexy).

but i'd get a couple now (like one sexy one and a few fun plainer ones) to tie you over, and then when the semi-annual sale comes in dec/jan then stock up on the super sexy ones then (they all tend to be expensive)


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 8, 2007)

far out we dont have VS in australia. I've heard they're good.. I really wanna try them. I'm really hard to buy for because of my size (small back, large cups) so Im always on the lookout for good brands


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 8, 2007)

i love my vs bras. they're very comfortable and last a long time. if you hate the heavy padding, go for the body's collection and avoid the very sexy collection or anything that say "plunge" and "infinity edge". lol...my favorite is the ipex and angel collection. they're super cute


----------



## redsoxgirl (Aug 8, 2007)

VS bras are by far the best brand i have EVER Tried and i've tried lots. as others have said, they're great quality and so comfortable. Last a long time and fit me better than any other brand i've tried. I'm a large b small c and they make my boobs look amazing. someone today just told me she's jealous of my boobs. lol


----------



## MindySue (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think VS bras are the worst. The sizes are too small and the material is cheap. what brand do you prefer then? im curious
thanks kat! glad you like the last two cause i was eyeing them.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 8, 2007)

mu fav is the VS shaping full coverage........makes the girls look perky and round.....I buy mine from ebay......way cheaper!!

I find they fit great.......I've tried others like LavienRose and Lasenza and they are so far off from a true fit!! VS works for me and I'm a 34DD


----------



## MindySue (Aug 8, 2007)

ebay! ill check! i love ebay.


----------



## lovefe (Aug 8, 2007)

I Like All Of Them A Lot


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 8, 2007)

My fave from the entire VS line is the Angel Secret Embrace Push Up bra. It's lightly lined, and it's not a HUGE push-up. It's such a comfortable fit without the "bam" sexy factor. (Similar to the one Rizzie posted a pic of).


----------



## MindySue (Aug 9, 2007)

i love that one!!


----------



## bCreative (Aug 9, 2007)

I must have got the wrong size because I have one VS bra and wore it about 5 times! I really hate, I slide out of it and it's uncomfortable.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 9, 2007)

Don't believe the hype! LOL!


----------



## niksaki (Aug 9, 2007)

the 2nd,3rd and 4th i love


----------



## Karren (Aug 9, 2007)

I love my IPEX and my older VS Pushup!!!



Love the third one and the last one!! I have simple tastes!! lol

Karren


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 9, 2007)

I bought one of their bras, it was the add a cup push up bra. It sucked. It was the worst push up bra I've ever had. The fit was fine, but the padding looked super fake. I bought it online so I didn't want to go through the hastle of returning it.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

I love the Body By Victoria bras.I have 2.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 9, 2007)

Lol!!!!!!!!!

I work for VS. But don't be fooled or anything, I'm a customer before an employee. I never wore VS bras before I worked there. And they sold themselves. I love the VS Infinity Edge Push Up. I have 6 of them. No joke.

Bras from VS in Total in my Drawer: 36

No joke



I love them THAT much.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 9, 2007)

I like the second one


----------



## Gleam84 (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bras from VS in Total in my Drawer: 36 I'm jealous! I wish I owned that many one day!


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 11, 2007)

I buy the VS Very Sexy bra....it pushes me up and it's seamless.


----------



## shar (Aug 12, 2007)

I buy both VS and Fredericks of Hollywood bras. If you buy them in at their branch stores I find the selection sparce, but the salesgirls or very helpful in fitting the right bra for you if you need help



I usually buy out of the catalog because they have a better selection, better sales and you get to see whats new in their bra lines. Both companies are always sending me catalogs monthly


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 12, 2007)

I just bought the Angels push-up bra today!!! I love bras from VS.. I have one that I've been wearing for 9 years and it still looks brand new!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 12, 2007)

the models breasts are huge in the first place so it would look good anyways






i have no breasts at all so wt can a VS bra do to me :'(


----------



## Bixlerette (Aug 12, 2007)

They're defenitely a good investment. I like the cotton demi the best but I've been wanting to try the ipex.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the models breasts are huge in the first place so it would look good anyways



i have no breasts at all so wt can a VS bra do to me :'(

That's not necessarily true! Alessandra Ambrosio has lost a noticable amount of weight since she started modelling with VS, and her breast size has gone down...but I think she still looks great in their bras! Wow, I'm such a stalker! lol! Anyway, my point is...they do have bras that will look good on smaller breasted women!




If it makes you feel any better, I've seen pics of Karolina Kurkova at a VS photo shoot, and she had on cutlets AND a bra underneath the bra she was modelling. They edit out all the extras in photoshop after the photo shoots...

ETA: I didn't mean to say that Alessandra Ambrosio is small-breasted now. lol. Just that she's smaller than she was!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Aug 13, 2007)

hit up their sales! I can seldom afford them but if you order even just 1 item online they'll send you cards for free panties a few times and 20 percent off coupons, they will send great deals. They ARE worth the money but i only buy them on clareance/online only prices/semi annual sale.

I have a few, I have an ipex with wire cups its so silky and seamless but not their cheapest one. i'd recommend it for summer its perfectly shaped and like second skin.

I have the wonderbra add a cup deal, they are great for winter but rather hot in summer. too much material too thick. however it makes my chest look great.

i'd try on a couple and buy just some underwear if you can't buy the bra but if you can i'll bet you walk out with one. I would compare fits under a light t-shirt, most victoria's secret bras fit me the same but i had to get a smaller size in the ipex-i'm an odd in betweeny size and i found the ipex to be a bit generous in the cup and snug in the bra strap.

oh and for clothes/pajamas they are great. they have 3 bratops in a package for $30 USD...i may opt for cheaper ones next time but they are versitile comfy and great for layering. the pajamas are adorable but 1 set i got wore out a bit easy. I agree that the bras last "forever", i have 2 that are over a year old with delicate lace/padded cups and very little about them looks tired.


----------



## Nox (Aug 13, 2007)

VS has some okay styles, but in their sizing, I am a 32 B, and they only start at 34 B for their most popular designs. If I go down to a 34 A, my breast are bubbling out, and around the back is sliding like crazy. Their stuff just isn't made for my body. I used to wonder what the hell the models were wearing since they are small around the rib cage also. Then I was told they have theirs custom cut for fashion shows, and pinned back for photo shoots.

I have better luck at Frederick's.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's not necessarily true! Alessandra Ambrosio has lost a noticable amount of weight since she started modelling with VS, and her breast size has gone down...but I think she still looks great in their bras! Wow, I'm such a stalker! lol! Anyway, my point is...they do have bras that will look good on smaller breasted women!




If it makes you feel any better, I've seen pics of Karolina Kurkova at a VS photo shoot, and she had on cutlets AND a bra underneath the bra she was modelling. They edit out all the extras in photoshop after the photo shoots...

ETA: I didn't mean to say that Alessandra Ambrosio is small-breasted now. lol. Just that she's smaller than she was!

totally agree. i remember seeing a picture of karolina in the recent catalog and her breasts were photoshop to the extreme...it was picture of her wearing some sexy baby doll. i also think Alessandra looks really great in the vs bras, and her breasts aren't huge.




you know who i think has the bestest bra? paris hilton! anyone seen the miracle bra she's been wearing whenever she goes to the parties? it makes her A cup look like a DD.


----------



## xEdenx (Aug 13, 2007)

the VS models are beautiful... Adriana is my IDOL but that aside... i have never seen a VS in Canada... damn!


----------



## Gleam84 (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif VS has some okay styles, but in their sizing, I am a 32 B, and they only start at 34 B for their most popular designs. That's true. I'm also 32B and have noticed VS doesn't have that many bra styles in that size. I think VS has so many beautiful bras, so it's kind of disappointing to realize that I'm able to wear only a few styles of them. I wish I had a bit bigger boobs....sigh.


----------



## shar (Aug 13, 2007)

Try the catalogs for VS they have all the sizes. If not them then Fredericks of Hollywood has all sizes in their catalogs.

Shar


----------



## heartbrkerforu (Aug 14, 2007)

definitely make sure you get sized because i am a D regularly and there I am a DD, but depending on what you get they have pretty good support. i have the angels uplift and it is so pretty and is a good push-up. i also have body by victoria which they will recommend as a regular "t-shirt" bra


----------



## Saje (Aug 14, 2007)

If you know your VS bra size, then you can just buy online. They have TONS of all the sizes and styles you wont see in stores.


----------



## lindas (Aug 23, 2007)

i LOVE vs bras...they are the only ones i wear...they are worth the 42-50 bucks..


----------



## cute77777 (Aug 24, 2007)

they're deffinetly expensive but totally worth it


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the models breasts are huge in the first place so it would look good anyways



i have no breasts at all so wt can a VS bra do to me :'(

Actually there is only one girl who has 34D's and I forgot her name. She's blonde with lotsa freckles. Alessandra, Adriana and Gisele all have 34B's, so they are by no means huge. The reason their breasts look so big on them is because they have a smaller bra size than what they normally wear, so they look like they're popping out, and they also have inserts. 
Also, if you look very carefully, most of the bras they are wearing have a smaller cleavage line to them. In other words, the space between the two cups where the cleavage is has been cut down. Those bras and breasts are also very photoshopped so don't think you won't look good in them





Like I said, I have over 36 of these damned bras before I quit VS. So yeah... I have the experience with them &gt;_&gt; TOO many of them!

VS bras are worth the money, TRUST me. I used to have no support ;-; and my back always hurt from bad and cheap bras. The VS bra I first bought after I started working there was HEAVEN!





No pun intended angels.






These are the bras that I wear... the other ones are sitting in my storage &gt;_&lt;

First row on the left:

VS Infinity Edge Very Sexy Push Up - Cerise, Orange, Yellow Sunshine, Hot Pink and Black

VS Infinity Edge Convertible Push Up - Leopard Print and Black

Sexy Little Thing Push Up - The Yellow Spotted one.

Second Row on the left:

Body By Victoria's Wireless: Yellow and Aqua

Angels Wireless Bra - Nude

First row on the Right:

Sexy Sheers Bra in Hot Pink Leopard

Angels Demi in Nude

Second Row on the Right:

Angels Secret Embrace Satin in Mint Embroidery

Very Sexy Secret Embrace in Tropical Green and Holiday Red

Angels Invisible Lace in Black

And I threw in my santa hat from Holiday. I actually have two of these girls



MUHAHAHAHHAHA! I took another employees on accident but she quit anyways, so she's not missing it.

THERE'S MY BRA STASH... &gt;_&gt; Well... not all of it, but the ones I wear.


----------



## Nox (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow BloodMittens!!!!

That's quite an impressive stash of VS bras!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow BloodMittens!!!!
That's quite an impressive stash of VS bras!

And the best part is I didn't pay a cent for any of them



w00t Gratis.


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 26, 2007)

calvin klein is just is good and theyre usually on sale


----------

